
Updated Debian 8: 8.6 released - TimWolla
https://www.debian.org/News/2016/20160917
======
ephimetheus
so is it just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y or do I need to
do more?

~~~
TimWolla
Possibly a dist-upgrade instead of an upgrade, but generally: Yes.

------
interrrested
Is there any reason to use debian instead of ubuntu LTS?

EDIT: for server use.

~~~
abstractbeliefs
You're less vulnerable to Canonical power plays. They have a long history now
of taking and making alternatives to common tools and systems and pushing them
hard, with a view to using their large install base to gain control over the
direction of "Linux" (as in, the complete package rather than the kernel,
GNU/Linux, etc).

I'm not really sure how to word this without it sounding inflammatory, so
please take it in good faith. Red Hat have been accused of the same.

Mir, bzr, Upstart, snap are all examples of this, I think.

~~~
beagle3
That's not really fair.

upstart was created way before systemd, and in many respects was an
improvement over the init.d scripts -- furthermore, they made no effort to
make it into a squid with tentacles in everything (which some people consider
RedHat with systemd do).

Ubuntu started using "baz", which was a fork of "arch/tla"; I think both
predate git, and IIRC Linus said that tla even informed some decisions in git
(by setting a negative example of the wrong way to do things). "bzr" was
adopted because "baz" was at a dead end, "bzr" already existed (and showed
some promise), and it wasn't clear which among bzr/mercurial/git/monotone is
going to be the best option.

Mir and Snap are going their own way, yes - but they do that in a civil way,
as far as exerting their influence goes.

~~~
digi_owl
Yeah, saying Canonical push stuff hard seems to ignore that RH push just as
hard. They just do it via Gnome and Freedesktop rather than from their own PO
box.

If you check the mailing lists you will again and again find a redhat.com
address setting the agenda.

And consciously or not that agenda will align with RH interests.

